# Disney Transfers



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anybody knows where I can find Disney transfer?? Original or not? 
Thanks!
Aurelio


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd have thought a company such as Disney allowing their graphics be used to make custom apparel *highly* unlikely.


----------



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

monkeylantern said:


> I'd have thought a company such as Disney allowing their graphics be used to make custom apparel *highly* unlikely.


R u sure??? Disney: Create custom Disney t-shirts, shirts, posters, mugs and postage at Zazzle take look....how they can do that?? or better...can I DO THAT!!??


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

That store is *run by* Disney.


----------



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

monkeylantern said:


> That store is *run by* Disney.


Ufffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Aurelio, maybe you can just make your own "disney" transfers. Just a few for personal use and don't sell it. brandsoftheworld.com has lots of disney vector files. Don't get yourself in trouble though.


----------



## EandT ITALY (Mar 22, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Aurelio, maybe you can just make your own "disney" transfers. Just a few for personal use and don't sell it. brandsoftheworld.com has lots of disney vector files. Don't get yourself in trouble though.


Tnx I know very well Brandsoftheworld...  but I was looking for "quality"transfer, for selling (I dun care if I must pay more for copyright!) can be not only Disney , but things for kids like cartoons etc.. 
Tnx to all!!


----------

